# تؤين



## salsabeel

السلام عليكم.

يوجد لدي عبارة أريد التأكد من كتابتها بالشكل الصحيح لو سمحتم .

مثلا 

الأشعة السينية *تؤين *الذرات وتدمر الخلايا الحية .

*هل كلمة تؤين هنا مكتوبة بالشكل الصحيح ؟*

*ولكم جزيل الشكر .*​


----------



## Xence

نعم ، الكتابة صحيحة إملائيا .. فالفعل *أيّن ، يؤيّن ، تأيينا *، حتى وإن كان لفظة مستجدّة في اللغة العربية ، فهو مستخدم بصفة عادية في كثير من العلوم كالفيزياء والكيمياء والطب وما إلى ذلك (انظر مثلا في معجم اللغة العربية المعاصر)ا​


----------

